# Creative recycling of old furniture



## Goatherd (Jan 8, 2013)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/3530430243.html


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 8, 2013)

that is SOOO cool! 
I've converted old changing tables (baby) into rabbit hutches.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 8, 2013)

x2


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 8, 2013)

That is great!  Anyone know if converted dresser like that would work for a pet bird like a cockatiel?  My son really wants a couple cockatiels but cages that are big enough are quite pricey.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

The link was deleted by the author.


----------

